
U.S. Prepares for Prolonged Shutdowns as Coronavirus Strains Hospitals - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-gets-back-to-work-while-u-s-extends-coronavirus-shutdowns-11585561393
======
pwg
No paywall: [https://archive.is/jewzW](https://archive.is/jewzW)

